

Beware the Digital Zombies - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/21/technology/internet/21botnet.html

======
wizlb
"In a windowless room on Microsoft’s campus here, T. J. Campana, a cybercrime
investigator, connects an unprotected computer running an early version of
Windows XP to the Internet."

Make up your mind already!

